

Fourth paradigm: data-intensive scientific discovery - dmlorenzetti
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/collaboration/fourthparadigm/

======
dmlorenzetti
Background information from NYTimes:
<http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/15/science/15books.html>

